# Free Parcel of Trawler Do***ents 1919 -1946



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Please see Classifieds below.
Bob Wilson


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

As I said in your other thread, Bob, send me a PM with your details, cheque will follow, All best, Raymond


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Your in safe hands there Bob, as Raymond is not only a first class person to take these, he is also A1 in terms of credit and can be trusted to perform well above the norm. (Thumb)


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks Treeve & Tonga. PM sent to Treeve with details.
Regards
Bob


----------

